# What makes an Rg2228 worth paying $2000 dollars?



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jan 31, 2012)

What makes an Rg2228 worth paying $2000 dollars?

Title says it, but really what makes it cost so much? I mean I can get a custom fanned fret for less than that, what makes it superior why people like it more than the rga8 or a carvin? Is it the name? Or just the fact that you paid $2000 dollars for it that makes it better? Somebody please explain... I just don't get it.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 31, 2012)

Quality mainly, but if I ever wanted an 8 I'd definitely get a Carvin over an Ibanez... and I love Ibanez's.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jan 31, 2012)

Value/price is whatever someone is willing to pay for something. At the time I bought mine they were going for like $1500-1600. To me that's a pretty fair price. These days considering they are going for $2000 I might consider a Carvin instead, but the point is either way the RG2228 is an awesome solid guitar. It's the most stable guitar I have ever owned in terms of staying in tune perfectly all the time. It's a great guitar. Is it worth $2000? To some people yes to others no. You could buy something like an Agile for half the price, but quality wise it will be much better than something like that. You can always get an RGA8 and just swap out the pickups for a more affordable option.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 31, 2012)

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> I can get a custom fanned fret for less than that



A custom fanned fret for less than $2000? 

Please tell me this luthier's name!

I think a little bit of the price is because it says Prestige on it, but also because Prestiges really do have better QC, wood selection, hardware etc.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 31, 2012)

Carvin is pretty new in the 8 strings market. With more and more builder jumping in, the prices should go down a little over time (but thats a guess).

That being said, what is the difference between an RGA8 (800$ or so), an RG2228 (2000$) and the Meshuggah's sig (6000$)? The place where its built, the quality of the workmanship, quality of the component (wood, hardware, pickups), rarity of the demand, etc.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 31, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> A custom fanned fret for less than $2000?
> 
> Please tell me this luthier's name!


 
Agile (though its semi-custom).

But you always get what you pay for


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 31, 2012)

I've got an RG2228, and while it's an awesome guitar I do feel like they're a little over priced. The quality is better than the RGA8, and better stock pickups, but I wouldn't pay for what they go for new.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 31, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> Agile (though its semi-custom).
> 
> But you always get what you pay for



I kinda figured. 

I was also being pretty sarcastic.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 31, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> I kinda figured.
> 
> I was also being pretty sarcastic.


 
Sarcasm are often hard to get while reading on a forum


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 31, 2012)

I got one new for $1600 and that was the only reason... I was comfortable with that price point, especially because I regretted not pulling the trigger before that huge initial price bump from $1500 to $2k.

I wouldn't pay $2k+ for a stock non-custom guitar that's not collectible/rare, but that's IMO... (e.g. I'd pay it for a mint rare blue/maple JEM, but not $2700 for one of the stock white ones)

I was planning on buying an Agile or a Schecter ATX C8, but I jumped at the RG2228 only because it was such a good deal and because I like the playability of Ibanez guitars. 

Although now that I saw this $850 RGA8 I'm kind of having buyers remorse that I didn't wait for this instead...


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jan 31, 2012)

So quality, that's basically all? Now if I were rich or at least able to afford luxury instruments I would have no problem paying $2000 for a prestige guitar (just for the name) Ive played some 6 string prestige guitars and tbh they felt just like any old guitar to me. So I guess "quality" probably just doesn't matter to me as much as comfort, because I feel completely comfy with my ESP m100, I like it more than a lot of other more expensive guitars.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jan 31, 2012)

Everything. From the bridge to the neck...

IMO


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 31, 2012)

They go for like 1100-1500 used.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 31, 2012)

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> So quality, that's basically all? Now if I were rich or at least able to afford luxury instruments I would have no problem paying $2000 for a prestige guitar (just for the name) Ive played some 6 string prestige guitars and tbh they felt just like any old guitar to me. So I guess "quality" probably just doesn't matter to me as much as comfort, because I feel completely comfy with my ESP m100, I like it more than a lot of other more expensive guitars.


 
I think even quality can be subjective to an extent. But I think as price goes up you're paying for a different degree of quality control? Do some companies exaggerate this? Probably. That's business for some.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 31, 2012)

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> Now if I were rich or at least able to afford luxury instruments I would have no problem paying $2000 for a prestige guitar (just for the name)



Nobody would care about it saying prestige on the headstock anyway. It's an 8-string, you're automatically a freak when among other musicians


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 31, 2012)

A "prestige" freak...  

But it's funny how if EVERYONE doesn't do it, it's weird no matter how cool it is.  

/Off topic


----------



## geofreesun (Jan 31, 2012)

check out siggery guitars. I have one being made, fanned, 8. go place your order now~


Spaceman_Spiff said:


> A custom fanned fret for less than $2000?
> 
> Please tell me this luthier's name!
> 
> I think a little bit of the price is because it says Prestige on it, but also because Prestiges really do have better QC, wood selection, hardware etc.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 31, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> A custom fanned fret for less than $2000?
> 
> Please tell me this luthier's name!



Tom Drinkwater of Oakland Axe Factory


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 31, 2012)

I LOVE my Schecter Loomis... don't know if I got one of the better ones but I have no complaints. I really wanted one of these before I pulled the trigger on the RG2228


----------



## XEN (Jan 31, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> I LOVE my Schecter Loomis... don't know if I got one of the better ones but I have no complaints. I really wanted one of these before I pulled the trigger on the RG2228
> (pic)


I have the white ATX C-8 and love it. I want to try out the SLS for the longer scale too.
That being said, the 2228 is one hell of a guitar.


----------



## nathanwessel (Jan 31, 2012)

Personally, I believe that the prestige logo tacks on a large sum of money. Other than that, the quality of the guitar is very high in caparison to agile or whatever. It all depends on your financial situation if youre looking to buy.


----------



## Monk (Jan 31, 2012)

The value of the Yen compared to the US Dollar makes it $2000.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 31, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> A custom fanned fret for less than $2000?
> 
> Please tell me this luthier's name!
> 
> I think a little bit of the price is because it says Prestige on it, but also because Prestiges really do have better QC, wood selection, hardware etc.



RAN Guitars FF8 (except if you need to ship to the USA then it's 100$ over)

Martin Siggery

Oakland Axe Factory

Just off the top of my head, sure there are more.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 31, 2012)

I do honestly think that Ibanez are a bit overpriced new, and it shows when you watch used prices: they're the worst investment for resale I can think of, given the numbers they crank out every year. Except for some exceptional models (that happen to be all out of production now) I think you're better off buying them used, especially as on most models the stock pickups endup in the trash bin.
It's 1740 at Thomann new, that's the same price as most ESP standards which to me are another class of instrument altogether. (That's the price of horizons, Eclipses, Forest GT etc)

I bought and resold quite a few prestiges those last two years and took no loss because I bought them used in the first place, paying 800 for a high end one is nice, the 2K+ new price tags aren't. (My last guitar cost me 3K5, I'm not really skimping on the expenses there, just feeling new Ibanez pices aren't worth it ) 

YMMV ofc.


----------



## 80H (Jan 31, 2012)

if nothing else i would say the neck. apparently ibanez got some insider information that having giant ass necks on a giant ass guitar wasn't cool.


----------



## Necris (Jan 31, 2012)

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> What makes an Rg2228 worth paying $2000 dollars?
> 
> Title says it, but really what makes it cost so much? I mean I can get a custom fanned fret for less than that, what makes it superior why people like it more than the rga8 or a carvin? Is it the name? Or just the fact that you paid $2000 dollars for it that makes it better? Somebody please explain... I just don't get it.


Oh look, one of these threads. 

1. Higher build quality than an RGA8, better quality woods and pickups, "Prestige" slapped on the headstock (perceived value).
Some people prefer the neck profiles of Ibanezes to Carvins, Carvin's 8 string line is still new. Up until recently there was no real competition aside from the LTD SC-608B in it's price range to begin with. 

2. You may be able to get a fully custom guitar built for that price, that doesn't mean you'll get a quality instrument. (This isn't knocking the builders who do price their instruments that low.) The whole "I could buy ___________ for that price!" argument really doesn't carry much weight.

I wouldn't buy one, I don't play Ibanez to begin with. But clearly other people are still willing to pay it so Ibanez has no reason to lower their price.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 31, 2012)

I've got both an RGA8 and a RG2228. The necks feel real similar to me but the RG2228 is thinner, more finished off and the fretwork is better. I like the arched top of the RGA8 better though and when I ordered the RG2228 I wasn't really paying attention and I thought it would be the same but it ended up being a flattop with the contoured heel. I like the volume knob placement on the RG2228 better. The volume knob on the RGA8 is too close to pickup.


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Feb 1, 2012)

When I was a GC employee I paid $800 for my Rg2228. lol Super steal!
That was when we could still buy used gear at cost. I quit shortly after they stopped that. haha

DEF a higher quality instrument. I've heard a lot of people having problems when the cheaper 8 came out.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Feb 1, 2012)

To put it simply, it costs $2000 because that's what Ibanez believes it's worth. They must be right, because people are buying them. Though, if they came out with the RG2228 in 2005, it would've cost $1000. They're prices have gone up quite a bit since then, and the quality has stayed the same (very good).


----------



## Fiction (Feb 1, 2012)

The paint. Oh boy, that paint is b-e-a-utiful!


----------



## Dayn (Feb 1, 2012)

$2,000? I was lucky to pay $2,650AU a year after it was released, and I had to haggle that down from $4,000 at the time.  A small amount of bullshitting may have been involved...

As such, my opinion may be tainted by bias when I say that it's fuckin' _solid_. The electronics are still perfect even after I fiddled with them, I didn't bother putting new wiring in when I swapped the 808s out for 808Xs. There is honestly not a single thing at all that has failed or needed work. _Nothing_. It's flawless.

Once you spend a lot of time with such a quality instrument, you really notice the possible flaws a guitar can have when you play something else... but that's my nephew's problem now.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Feb 1, 2012)

Once you spend a lot of time with such a quality instrument, you really notice the possible flaws a guitar can have when you play something else... but that's my nephew's problem now. [/QUOTE]

Huh i never look at it like that. Guess i better stick to cheapo's!


----------



## Dayn (Feb 1, 2012)

If that's okay with you, go for it, but they're that price for a reason.


----------



## in-pursuit (Feb 1, 2012)

Dayn said:


> If that's okay with you, go for it, but they're that price for a reason.


 
there are quite a lot of factors involved that determine the retail price of a guitar, and for that matter anything else. you say that the electronics on your guitar have stood up to the expected strain that would be placed upon them through general wear and tear as well as a minor modification, and that's all well and good. but that's not something that warrants a certain price tag, ANY guitar should be able to accomplish that. that's exactly the reason why people will take their guitars back to the retailer if they have faulty electronics, because it's expected of any instrument whether it's a $5000 custom or a $200 Squier. 

you're reasoning of price = standard of quality is incorrect. I'm yet to read a single Carvin DC800 horror story, and I don't really expect to. on the other hand, and I realise this may be flogging the dead horse a little, but how many threads were there in regards to the RGA8 bridge screw dilemma? disregarding the bridge screw altogether, how many people bought an RGA8 and immediately replaced the pickups? I'm yet to hear of anyone doing the same with a DC800, even Agile 8 strings have a better reputation as far as their stock pickups go than an RGA8. 

I know most of this rant is squared at the RGA8 rather then the 2228, but it does paint a less than flattering picture in general especially when you're talking about about one of the "leaders" of the ERG movement. for $2000 you can get an RG2228, with active EMGs and 27" scale length, with the option of getting it in black or black. and it's got a prestige sticker on the headstock to make you feel better about spending a shitload of money. then for the same amount of money, or less, you can buy an equivalent guitar and in some cases get your choice of body wood, neck wood, finish and colour, pickups, scale length, multiscale, customised electronics etc. 

I dunno where this post was heading, it's been too long since I started it for me to care anymore. you could buy a $10,000 plank of balsa with a one string pickup on it, but you'll certainly get your moneys worth. you should probably search the forum, or even better yet read every single post in the first 5-10 pages of the ERG subforum. If you still think an RG2228 is your best bet after reading through that I'll paypal you $20. I'm not even kidding.


----------



## Dayn (Feb 1, 2012)

I never said anything to the contrary, merely that the RG2228 is higher in price than an RGA8 for a valid reason.


----------



## in-pursuit (Feb 1, 2012)

you never mentioned the RGA8 at all, you were referring to cheaper alternatives in general.


----------



## Dayn (Feb 1, 2012)

in-pursuit said:


> you never mentioned the RGA8 at all, you were referring to cheaper alternatives in general.


Good point, though the OP did mention the RGA8 which is what I responded to. I didn't notice 'Carvin' in there because their eights are priced the same as an RG2228 here anyway...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 1, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> ...I think a little bit of the price is because it says Prestige on it, but also because Prestiges really do have better QC, wood selection, hardware etc.


a good friend of mine (prob the best guitarist i personally know) who has owned many ibbys says it boils down to that prestige neck.


----------



## Rook (Feb 1, 2012)

RG2228's $2000 broken down.

Knowing the dealer network, they probably get a 20% margin on that (not 20% Profit, 20% margin) which is smaller than most companies in this country would need to stay viable, but 20% on enough guitars is ok. Let's say your average bricks and mortar gets 250-300 out of this. Sounds like a lot but it really isn't. Many stores cost vastly more than that just open their doors for a day.

Distributor networks - Ibanez may have what they call Ibanez USA, but the fact is that's X mouths to feed, so they'll take maybe a 5-10% margin, let's say they get 100 per guitar (though that's sounding a little high tbh )

Import duty and and tax - that'll probably total up to about 15-20%, here it's about 25 total but if you're VAT registered you claim it back. If you claim it back, you have to charge 20% VAT to your customer, so either way it adds to the end cost quite significantly. If all taxes alone were taken off (including tax Ibanez has to pay on importing parts) you'd probably be looking at taking about $4-500 a guitar off already.

Shipping - getting 1 guitar from Japan to the USA undamaged isn't cheap, try getting thousands

Strong Japanese currency - makes it more expensive for the distributors and hence everybody else

High labour costs

High quality material costs

R&D and marketing - two departments in every company that don't actually physically priduxe anything but still need to take a decent income and are required for the company to function. It's R&D who will have come up with the neck and probably marketing that chose the colour, pickups and that snazzy case.

Premises and site maintenance - most people's biggest expense

Website

Artist relations - Paul Gilbert, Vai, Satiriani etc aren't cheap guys to have on your artist roster!

Putting all of that together, in the context of such a big business, it's kind of amazing these things only cost $2000 considering how labour intensive they are, how high quality and how niche. Companies are expensive to run and only if you get economies of scale you can bring the price down. It doesn't however cost Ibanez any less to make a guitar than say Bernie Rico Jr, and Ibanez have WAY bigger overheads.


----------



## loktide (Feb 1, 2012)

having owned a RG2228 i can say they're definitely NOT worth the price. just like with most prestige ibanez's, unfortunately. 

i got a good deal at 1200&#8364; for my rg2228, which is also what it should be priced regularly for what it is worth. the neck and fretwork was indeed very nice, but the overall bridge quality is definitely WAY below it's price tag. it is basically the same bridge in 8-string form as with the cheap MTMs. 

i ended up selling it since i could never get it to sound how i wanted to. even after trying out different pickups. my rg7680 is the closest i can compare it to (minus 1 string), and the two 2228s i've extensively played so far weren't nearly as resonant or articulate.

i'm currently GASing for a 8-string and feel like the RAN crusher is definitely a better AND much cheaper option to the 2228.


----------



## travis bickle (Feb 1, 2012)

i spent a good hour or so with a beat to shit rg2228 at sam ash and i thought it was the best ibanez neck ive ever played on. it was so easy to play that i felt like it was cheating. haha. 

im my humble opinion, i'd say its definitely worth the premium price tag, although i would never purchase one new.


----------



## TMM (Feb 1, 2012)

They're nice guitars, but the simple truth of the matter is, there is nothing that makes them worth that kind of money. You're paying because of the name on the headstock.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't speak for the RGA8, but my RG2228 has a phenomenal neck. I have it dialed in so low that the 24th fret high E is 1.8mm string height and no fret buzz even with older strings.

I definitely think that $2k is a little much though, especially for a stock no frills guitar. I thought the original price point fo $1500 was spot on. And the prices have definitely gotten out of hand... $2700 for a JEM now? $2800 for the EGEN? Sheesh. At that point aren't you in the range of something that is custom? I'd rather have a $3k BRJ or whatnot than a guitar with someone else's name on it...


----------



## skalla (Feb 1, 2012)

I wouldn't buy one for 2k, probably because I still study and basically have no income.. I got my rg2228 for about $1000 or something from meshuggah's guitar tech dude. it's from 2009 but it's condition is perfect, no dings etc. 

I love it, really comfy, great neck, beautiful, sounds great etc. 

edit: never had any problems with it either.


----------



## Rook (Feb 1, 2012)

A lot of people are beating the 'premium badge' thing to death, I kinda understand that, but I also think it's important to understand that the yen is very very strong at the moment. I wouldn't be surprised to see ESP prices getting steadily higher (though your average Horizon costs the same here as a 2228 anyway) as indeed they already have; the company's homegrown manufacturing expenses are probably soaring along with the rising cost of living in Japan (from what I gather).

It doesn't really fit in the US/EU market at the moment unfortunately, its fallen a little of place, but I'd not be under any misconception. Sure the 2228 is expensive, but everything is getting more expensive.

Take Warwick for example, my double buck bass was £710 in 2008, no you'd be lucky to find one under £1200. 

Fender? The USA 57 Reissue has gone from £1200ish to about £1700.

PRS - You used to be able to get a custom 24 here for £1899, they're now nearly a thousand pounds more

There's more money in the world than there was, meaning you have to use more of it to get where you're going, consequently I wouldn't be surprised if people were getting regular payrises. Minimum wage here will have gone up by about 70p since I started working (well over 10%) by October this year, where it's expected to increase another 10p.

That said, however, they are pretty frickin expensive, but I wouldn't pay 'new' prices on most big production brand guitars particularly in this, the dawn of the internet Luthier.


----------



## toecutter (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't think a 2228 is worth double (or more) what an RGA8 costs (even with a pickup swap) I like the arch top better anyway. The 2228 is a better instrument but not a $1k difference. Hell, not even a $500 difference. $250 and I may bite.


----------



## Menigguh (Feb 1, 2012)

These threads are stupid.

Answer: PRESTIGE ( Hopefully you know what that entails )

Just wait up for the inevitable Premium Series model if you don't want tocough up $2000

I didn't want to so I just found it used for $1200


----------



## Rap Hat (Feb 2, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> It doesn't really fit in the US/EU market at the moment unfortunately, its fallen a little of place, but I'd not be under any misconception. Sure the 2228 is expensive, but everything is getting more expensive.
> 
> Take Warwick for example, my double buck bass was £710 in 2008, no you'd be lucky to find one under £1200.
> 
> ...



In the US you've got the massive price increases, like with a Warwick Thum BO 4 going from $1600 to $2200 new, but people are making less money than 5-6 years ago, and most people haven't gotten a raise in forever (in fact more people have prob. lost jobs then gotten a raise...)

This is causing major discrepancies in non-essentials pricing, especially with other economies doing okay (I.e. our imports). It's why a US based custom starts to come near the factory Prestige cost, and to most people looks like an outright scam.

It's a little derail, but at least for us in the US, the inflation x3 price increases of guitars just sucks.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine was only $1750 which I realize isn't far from $2000. But still. I paid $1000 for a used American Jackson soloist and I found it to be the most playable guitar I've owned until I got a 2228 which is equal if not better, considering it has two more strings. The craftsmanship and aesthetics are incredible. Do I dispute that the price is a tad steep? No. But for guys that don't want to wait 2 years and pay $4G for a Strandberg, I think it's a great alternative.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 3, 2012)

Gearhounds puts them on sale every few weeks for $1800. Keep an eye on them.
Ibanez RG2228 Prestige 8 String Electric Guitar - Galaxy Black


----------



## jsl2h90 (Feb 3, 2012)

^Take the lowest retail you can and then find sites like zzounds.com that will beat it. It defaults at sweetwater.com for $1799.99 then I went through zzounds and got it at $1750. Not much difference but hey, 50 bucks is still 50 bucks.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 3, 2012)

And that $50 USD can be spent on gas so I can drive another lousy 250 miles/ 402 km


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 3, 2012)

What makes it "WORTH" 2K USD? To me it isn't, really - I find it a good instrument with crap electronics (for my taste, evidently), and I'm not really that big on using basswood for an 8-string. Add to the equation the fact of it costing pretty much the same as a Jaden Rose Spider, an definitely "no" for me at the price.

BUT, this is regarding the "worth" issue, which is down to my personal preference and taste in guitars, not something absolute. I'd never use the same guitars as the guys from Meshuggah, yet they work like a charm for them. They also work for people who will buy them, and that makes them "worth" their price. If you dig a guitar but it's not worth it's price tag, get it second hand.


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm kind of out of love with basswood. Mine plays like a dream, though. Definitely worth $1500... until I swapped out the pickups with BKP's


----------



## ziggystarpuff (Apr 2, 2012)

I have had dozens of Ibanez guitars, I wasn't impressed with the sound of any of the j-customs although the looks were amazing, the LACS 7 my friend bought on here years ago was amazing but still was a normal ass guitar with nothing exotic about aside from 2 volumes and 2 tone knobs, the few prestige models I have had I sold as well.... I did love the j craft cases though, actually the rga121 was my favorite one due to having a thick tone after pickup swap. I do not see the value after all of the j custom and lacs collecting my buddy does especially after jamming together through identical amps and all of them sound so thin and weak but keep in mind none of the above guitars I described were 8 string or extended scale.


----------



## DeanLamb (Apr 2, 2012)

I've tried all kinds of guitars, but there is something about an Ibanez Prestige that just feels right. I have my RG2228, and that's all I need. I've played the RGA8, and I immediately feel a difference. I'm a Prestige fan, hands down.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Honestly, it's not. I love my RG2228 and it's well worth the $1100 I paid for it, but it's definitely not worth 2k to me. IMO it's a guitar you should only buy used and lurk around for the best price. It really is high quality though and my favorite 8 string that I've played so far, of course I'm an Ibanez fan.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 3, 2012)

To me, the quality of materials used, the craftsmanship, the playability, and the quality control it goes through make it worth maybe $1700 tops. Most newer prestige guitars are around $1200-$1600 depending on what you want so i can see a couple hundred being tacked tacked on for name brand pickups (EMG's) and the extra wood involved. 
I ,honestly, can't see myself paying $2k for one of these when i can spec out a Carvin 8 string exactly how I want (different woods, control layout, and a fixed bridge etc.) and get a pretty damn good instrument. 
IIRC you can even get the "option 50" of sending in a neck and they will make you a neck with the same thickness, however i don't think they will match fretboard radius, width, or neck profile. 
Also, this isn't meant as hate for basswood guitars (as i own 3 basswood instruments: 2 svenstrings and 1 bass) or for ibby prestiges, as i just recently aquired one and am currently loving it.


----------



## Trespass (Apr 3, 2012)

I spent time borrowing an RG2228. When A-B'd against my 27" second run Agile, the Agile beat it hands down.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 3, 2012)

Trespass said:


> I spent time borrowing an RG2228. When A-B'd against my 27" second run Agile, the Agile beat it hands down.



 I feel that people are testing guitars and only basing their judgement based on the literal feel and forgetting to mention the quality of each component.


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 3, 2012)

I actually sold my RG2228 and I just play my RGA8 now. I prefer the feel of the archtop and the neck seems identical to me. Honestly, plugged into the analog modeling amps I use the EMG's in the RG2228 didn't sound any better than the stock pickups in the RGA8 everyone hates on. I had this preconceived idea that I needed to replace the stock pickups based on everything I'd read however I've actually grown to like the sound of the stock pickups into my Vypyr amps. Especially when I use the Vypyr 120 tube head. I'll probably get the new model RGA8 and keep this one as a backup for when I gig. I won't rule putting some different pickups in just for fun but whatever.

In hindsight the RG2228 isn't the much different than a RGA8. Its basically the same guitar. I made a big mistake when I wasted money buying it. I think for the price it should have been a neck thru with nice bindings and inlays instead of some old bass pickups and a sparkly paint job.


----------



## squid-boy (Apr 4, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> I feel that people are testing guitars and only basing their judgement based on the literal feel and forgetting to mention the quality of each component.



"Feel" is completely subjective. And even then it can become convoluted by a variety of obvious factors such as how the guitar is setup.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 4, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> I feel that people are testing guitars and only basing their judgement based on the literal feel and forgetting to mention the quality of each component.



 Yeah, that's a good point. I also pitted a 27" scale Agile against a RG2228 and, even though I loved it before, the Agile felt damn near unplayable to me after playing the RG2228, so I sold the Agile. I'm a little surprised someone actually preferred an Agile, but I guess we all have our own preferences. 

I had noticed before that certain things I would play on my 6 string Ibanez would be easier than when I tried playing them on the Agile and I thought it was because of the longer scale length, but after getting the RG2228 I found that it was actually just the neck thickness,contour,finish and heel on the Agile just wasn't right for me, whereas the RG2228 plays as easily to me as my other Ibanez. Almost everything else about the RG2228 seemed better to me than the Agile also.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 4, 2012)

squid-boy said:


> "Feel" is completely subjective. And even then it can become convoluted by a variety of obvious factors such as how the guitar is setup.



Exactly, I feel like that is a large source of the Gibson hate (that and a massive bandwagon effect). A Les Paul is a subjective instrument, I have out of the 9-10 I've played only really cared for one (hot damn was that a sweet guitar), but they were all still quality instruments. Good frets, nice binding, even nice rosewood.

The bummer about internet review in general is you have two options. The general reviews from UG (this is for the common instruments) and paid magazine reviews. Paid reviews talk about the objective quality but end up making every single guitar seem like it was crafted by the gods (stupid paid reviews). Or the average joe reivew. 

The ladder ranges from: 

"Dif Schecter Omen is ta best guitar evah. Great stock duncan designed pickupz and it can dJent good. 10/10 for every single aspect!!!1!"

or

"This 120$ guitar had bad fretwork and felt cheap. I compared it to my friends Blackmachine and it was just awful in comparison. It sounds horrible through my Peavy 15 watt solid state amp. 1/10 on everything."


Sure there are good reviews out there but there is just a lot of bull to sift through. This site tends to to a good job in general through there are some factions on here that are quite dead set on what they like cough cough: Carvin and Agile). 

/Rantacular rant


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance (Apr 9, 2012)

If you're interested, as soon as I get to 50 posts, I'm going to put my rg2228 for sale on these forums. I got it set up last month (the intonation is BOMB) and before that I had BKP aftermaths installed and set up for push-pull coil taps


----------



## Rap Hat (Apr 9, 2012)

ViolaceousVerdance said:


> If you're interested, as soon as I get to 50 posts, I'm going to put my rg2228 for sale on these forums. I got it set up last month (the intonation is BOMB) and before that I had BKP aftermaths installed and set up for push-pull coil taps



Not to kill your hope, but you might want to check out the new classified rules: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/73974-new-classified-rules-must-read.html
It's 100 posts and member for 6 months from first post. If you try to do it before you'll prob. get the thread locked.


----------



## IronGoliath (Apr 9, 2012)

I personally played one and I hated it. I hated the neck, I hated the feel, the guitar of course wasn't properly set up, and sure it djented easily? But I don't strictly play djent and I was furious at the price tag being so high. 

For that money I could get a much better feeling sounding and playing guitar sculpted more towards my hands. I dunno. I never really liked Ibanez' that much. That's why I just sold my 1527


----------



## HexaneLake (Apr 12, 2012)

My rga8 plays amazing. At the moment I cant picture a more comfortable and fast guitar. So Id maybe go with the carvin if you are wanting something a bit cheaper and more custom


----------



## Johnmar (Apr 20, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> A custom fanned fret for less than $2000?
> 
> Please tell me this luthier's name!
> 
> I think a little bit of the price is because it says Prestige on it, but also because Prestiges really do have better QC, wood selection, hardware etc.



Ran guitars


----------

